# Lock Switch lights



## SlackJacket (Oct 2, 2016)

Help keep me sane. My wife pointed out tonight that the lock icon is lit and the unlock icon is unlit in the door switches. This is on both the drivers side and passenger side doors. Is this normal? We have a 2012 Murano SL. Thanks in advance...
-Jack


----------

